# Minneapolis Install & HD Locals Review



## 65fenderjag (Mar 27, 2006)

I've been lurking about the support forums for the past few weeks and have gotten some great tips, so I thought I'd give something back and report on my recent install.

Vip211 came today to replace an 811 -- I was a little leery based on some of the 211 reports so far, but I'd hoped the HD locals being available would allow me to take the funny looking UHF antenna down from the top of my set. The idea was too tempting to resist.

My setup is HDMI to a SXRD Sony set and digital out to a Marantz receiver.

The good:

Knowledgeable installer, did a great job. He had a DVI/HDMI combo cable in the truck and threw that in for free, so I didn't have to use one of my own. The SD channels look about the same as the 811 to my eye, maybe slightly better. The VOOM channels look great, as do ESPN/ESPN2, -- the HDs I had before (TNT, HBO) look about the same: a grainy picture but with good color. So far, no audio sync problems with either Dolby Digital or PCM on that tier of channels. Also, no blackouts or freezes as of yet.

The bad: 

HD locals aren't even close to par. They beat out the SD channels, sure, but there's no comparison to the picture I get OTA direct to the set or on the VOOM channels. So the funny looking antenna stays on top of the set for now I'm theorizing it is the MPEG4 compression that accounts for the problems on these channels and hopeful a software update could help. But I ain't holding my breath.

Also, I've seen lots of audio dropouts, stutters and a few sync problems noted on the HD locals. Some networks and shows arebetter than others, etc. Nascar on FOX was particularly pixelated and flat out unwatchable. Final Four on CBS (?) looked acceptable, but lots of audio stutters and some pixelation of the picture during close-ups w/ motion.

One tip I'll share -- I really had to tweak my TV to get a decent picture on the MPEG4 channels. I've got the 50' Sony SXRD, and at some point had put the Noise Reduction option on "high" (it seemed to help SD on the 811.) Having it on High with the 211 box resulted in motion blur and halos that were right out of an acid trip. Spent a real disappointed hour until I isolated that. I've ended up putting the set on Direct Mode to bypass most of the picture enhancements it can perform-- I've tweaked and tweaked and it seems I can get rid of either the motion blur or the grainy texture of the picture but not both, and this mode strikes a balance. This wasn't necessay with OTA direct to the set or with the 811, but it is what it is...

Good luck to all others considering an upgrade, hope this helps.


----------



## mataluir (Apr 9, 2006)

I just upgraded to a vip211. I had a problem with the image when in HDMI mode. I went into the HD menu on the 211 and noticed it was on 720p, changed to 1080i( my Samsung is a 108I set. Image is wonderful.

Hope this helps.

Luis


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

If your TV is equipped with a non-feature called "scan velocity modulation" turn this non-feature off for better picture with high quality video components such as DVD players, Satelite receivers, or DVHS recorders.


----------

